

Toyota recalls thousands of Prius cars worldwide - parenthesis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8505402.stm

======
kgermino
At least this time its only 400,000 cars. Seriously though it will be
interesting to see what happens to Toyota moving forward. Aside from the
quality issues coming out it also appears that the company knew about many of
these issues long before they were announced and decided to fix the problems
in new cars being produced without so much as telling their customers who
already bought the car.

